# My Doe has stopped eating pellets.



## Snowfie (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what is going on.  I bred my doe for the first time (for the both fo us) about 2 weeks ago and for the last 5 or 6 days she has barely touched her pellets. She'll eat everything else, hay, hay cubes, BOSS, dried papaya, I even gave her some oats the other day.  Her apetite is hearty, but she barely touches her pellets.  I'm a little concerned she's not getting the protein she needs and I'm wondering if this is normal. Is she experienceing some weird rabbit pregnancy cravings?  Should I be feeding her more oats or alfalfa?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

Snowfie said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure what is going on.  I bred my doe for the first time (for the both fo us) about 2 weeks ago and for the last 5 or 6 days she has barely touched her pellets. She'll eat everything else, hay, hay cubes, BOSS, dried papaya, I even gave her some oats the other day.  Her apetite is hearty, but she barely touches her pellets.  I'm a little concerned she's not getting the protein she needs and I'm wondering if this is normal. Is she experienceing some weird rabbit pregnancy cravings?  Should I be feeding her more oats or alfalfa?


As long as she's eating and drinking.  Sounds like she has a balanced diet to begin with.  Sometimes they do get picky.  Or they slow down for a day or two, but then make it up.  I see my neutered males do that.  One day they will eat everything, pellets and all, and other days, light on the pellets, heavy on the hay and other things.  

But as long as she's eating and drinking and has good formed poopy, she sounds healthy.   

Good Luck with the Pending Kits.


----------



## doubled (Oct 20, 2011)

Might want to take a look at the pellets to make sure they are not starting to mold, also can smell it. That will cause them to not eat it.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> As long as she's eating and drinking.  Sounds like she has a balanced diet to begin with.  Sometimes they do get picky.  Or they slow down for a day or two, but then make it up.  I see my neutered males do that.  One day they will eat everything, pellets and all, and other days, light on the pellets, heavy on the hay and other things.
> 
> *But as long as she's eating and drinking and has good formed poopy, she sounds healthy.  *
> 
> Good Luck with the Pending Kits.


x2! She sounds like she'll be fine. I have a doe that will not touch her food until I put a sprinkling of oats on it (she only gets them when she's pregnant/nursing). She just sits there and looks at me like "excuse meeeeee where are my OATS??" 
I would also check the feed, as mentioned, just to be sure it's fresh. Otherwise she might be getting enough of the other stuff that she may not be eating as much of the pellets.


----------



## Snowfie (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  My buck (who's part pig) started ratcheting back on the pellets too so I got a fresh bag and everyone's eating somewhat normally.  Hopefully in another 2 weeks I"ll have babies!  I can't wait.


----------

